# Other NON tortoise images of things I find in my backyard



## Kapidolo Farms

A short moving image of a Flat Head worm, creepy and interesting at the same time.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/cnqarg3dbv3uced/2015-03-30 13.59.11.mp4?dl=0

A still of the same worm.





A gopher snake cruising through. Happy to see it, we have gophers.







And some funny lizard looking thing, and yeah, that was not in my backyard.


----------



## wellington

Very cool. Love the vid and the worms flat fan head.


----------



## Anyfoot

Will said:


> A short moving image of a Flat Head worm, creepy and interesting at the same time.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/cnqarg3dbv3uced/2015-03-30 13.59.11.mp4?dl=0
> 
> A still of the same worm.
> 
> View attachment 124138
> 
> A gopher snake cruising through. Happy to see it, we have gophers.
> View attachment 124144
> 
> And some funny lizard looking thing, and yeah, that was not in my backyard.
> View attachment 124146


That flat head worm is amazing, never seen one before. Do you get these in your garden/yard? Can you feed them to your torts?


----------



## Yvonne G

Ew. I'm glad I've never seen that worm here in my world. Gives me the creeps.


----------



## tortadise

Lol. You have tuataras in your backyard? Wouldn't that be cool. I like the flatworm it's awesome.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

Anyfoot said:


> That flat head worm is amazing, never seen one before. Do you get these in your garden/yard? Can you feed them to your torts?


Yeah, that exact one was in my backyard. Apparently they eat snails and other worms, including other flat head worms. I had seen some in Viet Nam a few years ago. I didn't know they were here in the US, but I guess so. Wikipedia indicates there are some native and some introduced here in the US. I didn't take the time to key it out, but it looks like a native one?


----------



## RainsOn




----------



## RainsOn




----------



## NiinaHawk

Squerll baby <3


----------



## Lexiii

NiinaHawk said:


> View attachment 132209
> Squerll baby <3


If the squirrels here were that cute I wouldn't mind them eating all of the bird seed!


----------



## AmRoKo

I have seen those flat head worms here a few times in various parts of the garden. There's all sorts of fun creepy crawlies here for me to admire on a daily basis.


----------



## NiinaHawk

Lexiii said:


> If the squirrels here were that cute I wouldn't mind them eating all of the bird seed!


 Yes you are right, but look how cute they are! All baby animals are!


----------



## Anyfoot

Well as a child I searched high and low in the wilderness for a stag beetle, and never succeeded. Today in my own back garden we found this baby stagbeetle. Well I think it is. Are these endangered. Photo is not brilliant.


----------



## N2TORTS




----------



## MichaelaW

Black rat snake and a softshell turtle.


----------



## N2TORTS

Nice......I have a soft shell in my pond..named "Irvin" a bit camera shy ...but I'll have to see if he has time ~


----------



## MichaelaW

Black rat snakes are pretty much the only snake I find here even though there are lots of native species... Don't have much luck finding snakes.


----------



## Anyfoot

MichaelaW said:


> Black rat snakes are pretty much the only snake I find here even though there are lots of native species... Don't have much luck finding snakes.


Are black rat snakes poisonous.


----------



## MichaelaW

No, actually surprisingly all the ones I've caught this year haven't offered to bite and usually they are pretty aggressive, especially the larger ones. They can get quite large. Last year I caught a five or six footer.


----------



## Anyfoot

Spot the baby sparrow looking at life for the 1st time.


----------



## N2TORTS

2nd roof tile ....up from the bottom....


----------



## Anyfoot

N2TORTS said:


> 2nd roof tile ....up from the bottom....


Topman. Yes. The house sparrow, the most common UK bird, bit still amazing watching the adults copes the young out to fly for the first time, and a fine example of how nature has adapted to the human species. Using houses instead of trees to nest as always as do bats.


----------



## MichaelaW

Another black rat snake again today.


----------



## N2TORTS

Michaela......great finds and cool pics!...Do you ever find any Indigos' out your way .....?

Well I did convince "Irvin" to come out for pic.....


----------



## MichaelaW

Nope, I've never found an indigo. I checked in my field guide and they aren't found in Illinois though. I hear they're pretty uncommon. I've only ever found the black rats, ringnecks, garters, northern water snakes, brown snakes, and once a prairie king snake.


----------



## N2TORTS

MichaelaW said:


> Nope, I've never found an indigo. I checked in my field guide and they aren't found in Illinois though. I hear they're pretty uncommon. I've only ever found the black rats, ringnecks, garters, northern water snakes, brown snakes, and once a prairie king snake.


They are an amazing snake ....definitely the largest of the " rat type snakes".....ultra *****'n black , very docile ...but a mean black eaten' machine out in the field . They will consume any poisonous snake they come across ...no problem ....and just about everything else that crosses their path.


----------



## MichaelaW

This is what I saw in my back yard about a month ago.


----------



## Anyfoot

MichaelaW said:


> This is what I saw in my back yard about a month ago.


Wow


----------



## MichaelaW

As you can probably see, I have a forest in my backyard so I get a wide diversity of different wildlife. I love it!


----------



## Anyfoot

MichaelaW said:


> As you can probably see, I have a forest in my backyard so I get a wide diversity of different wildlife. I love it!


Looks nice. Where do you live.


----------



## MichaelaW

Central Illinois


----------



## parrotlady

I know this picture has nothing to do with critters, but this is Mother Nature at her finest! A gorgeous Tucson sunset tonight. I just wanted to share some of the Sonoran Desert beauty in south Arizona.


----------



## Anyfoot

parrotlady said:


> View attachment 137143
> 
> 
> I know this picture has nothing to do with critters, but this is Mother Nature at her finest! A gorgeous Tucson sunset tonight. I just wanted to share some of the Sonoran Desert beauty in south Arizona.


Nice. It's all connected to nature. And I bet there's a 1000 critters in that photo. Lol . We just can't see them. Lol.


----------



## N2TORTS

Here is an ORB Spider ......this web is around four feet in diameter at least and is about 10 feet up in the air .....


----------



## MichaelaW

Here's the view of the cornfield behind my house... Great place to find all sorts of critters.


----------



## cyan

Some of my back yard creatures


----------



## MichaelaW

Wow... Great photos.


----------



## Anyfoot

cyan said:


> Some of my back yard creatures


Is that last one a praying mantus. I was on hols last year in cyprus. We were in a Greek restaurant and a praying mantis fell off the roof onto my dinner. Bit of useless info lol.
Quite funny to look down at my dinner with a praying mantis staring back at me.


----------



## cyan

Anyfoot said:


> Is that last one a praying mantus. I was on hols last year in cyprus. We were in a Greek restaurant and a praying mantis fell off the roof onto my dinner. Bit of useless info lol.
> Quite funny to look down at my dinner with a praying mantis staring back at me.




Yes, it's a baby one. There is an ant on the branch to show size!


----------



## N2TORTS




----------



## Anyfoot

N2TORTS said:


>


What is that. It looks amazing.


----------



## N2TORTS

Cuvier's Dwarf Caiman _Paleosuchus palpebrosus_
It is the smallest crocodilian species on Earth......


----------



## N2TORTS




----------



## Anyfoot

N2TORTS said:


>


Jeff. Are all these creatures in your garden. What is that 1st picture. Looks gorgeous.


----------



## N2TORTS

yes .....although I don't have the gator' ...anymore ...gifted it to a cop friend...


----------



## N2TORTS

Early morning creatures ....
















We too have those "flat head worms" ....these two just got done mating ....


----------



## keepergale

The caiman is super cool.


----------



## Anyfoot

N2TORTS said:


> Early morning creatures ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We too have those "flat head worms" ....these two just got done mating ....


Just out in garden in the dark slug hunting a found a this. Tried a better photo but it jumped off.


----------



## whisper

If I attached this picture correctly, it's a knight anole. They're not nice.


----------



## Anyfoot

whisper said:


> View attachment 137955
> 
> If I attached this picture correctly, it's a knight anole. They're not nice.


Why are they not nice. Looks cool.


----------



## whisper

They do look cool but they're mean little creatures. Native to Cuba. I'd like to send his little arse back there.


----------



## JoesMum

Not a brilliant photo, but the best one I have managed to get yet of the hedgehog that visits our back yard nightly. He's scratching in most of the pics the camera trap has of him... Clearly flea ridden!


----------



## Anyfoot

Love he


JoesMum said:


> Not a brilliant photo, but the best one I have managed to get yet of the hedgehog that visits our back yard nightly. He's scratching in most of the pics the camera trap has of him... Clearly flea ridden!
> 
> View attachment 138275


Love hedgehogs. We've been in this house 2 yrs and not seen 1. At our last house we used to get them regular. Had a family of them at 1 point. Mother with 3 babies. Good to see. Slug hunters.


----------



## littleginsu

One of two tarantulas I found in my carport last night. It is was much smaller and not as brightly colored as the ones I have seen before.. Only about 4 inches. Not sure if it is an immature male or a female.


----------



## Anyfoot

littleginsu said:


> View attachment 138504
> 
> 
> One of two tarantulas I found in my carport last night.


Cool. What do that species of tarantula eat?


----------



## littleginsu

Anyfoot said:


> Cool. What do that species of tarantula eat?



Bugs and sometimes their mate.. Lol


----------



## Anyfoot

littleginsu said:


> Bugs and sometimes their mate.. Lol


It's dog eat dog in spider world. Well spider eat spider. Lol.


----------



## Lyn W

littleginsu said:


> View attachment 138504
> 
> 
> One of two tarantulas I found in my carport last night. It is was much smaller and not as brightly colored as the ones I have seen before.. Only about 4 inches. Not sure if it is an immature male or a female.


I clicked 'like' but I really don't - I would hate to have those wandering around my house. Great pic though!


----------



## Lyn W

whisper said:


> View attachment 137955
> 
> If I attached this picture correctly, it's a knight anole. They're not nice.


He looks mean.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Yvonne G said:


> Ew. I'm glad I've never seen that worm here in my world. Gives me the creeps.


LOL!!! Yeah that was something different!!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

N2TORTS said:


> Here is an ORB Spider ......this web is around four feet in diameter at least and is about 10 feet up in the air .....


Love it....seriously. I'm fascinated my tarantulas and spiders. I know many are disgusted and terrified by them. But they are unique alright.


----------



## stojanovski92113

All I see are birds and toads.


----------



## Anyfoot

This is a newt. I believe a common newt. Got loads in our small pond. We think we have an albino newt. Well its white. I'll try and catch it.


----------



## Anyfoot

Just been outside slugging for hinges and found a baby newt out in the rain. Also gives me the opportunity to re-light this thread.


----------



## MichaelaW

This gray tree frog had been hanging out by my front door for about a week. Probably eating the bugs that come to the lights.
https://goo.gl/photos/Y6h4txUsfe9MyMeU8


----------



## Anyfoot

Frog enjoying the hunt for slugs on this very wet night.


----------



## AnimalLady

Toadlet on the outside window, they're everywhere!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

It might not be so easy to see. A catch a human size spider web, real - not a fake Halloween one, with ground to tree strands all around. Parking lot at my work. Luckily I get there even before the gardening crew.


----------



## AnimalLady

Check this thing out!! Scary mofos! It was just chillin in Macs house. Gives me the heebeegeebees!!! Something kinda looks wrong with its neck.. A little swollen maybe?


----------



## Anyfoot

AnimalLady said:


> Check this thing out!! Scary mofos! It was just chillin in Macs house. Gives me the heebeegeebees!!! Something kinda looks wrong with its neck.. A little swollen maybe?
> 
> View attachment 153001
> 
> View attachment 153002
> 
> View attachment 153003
> 
> View attachment 153004


Cool. We don't get anything like that.


----------



## AnimalLady

Anyfoot said:


> Cool. We don't get anything like that.


I wish you could take them all! I'm petrified of them! I believe they're called Rainbow Whiptails.. Eeek!


----------



## Anyfoot

AnimalLady said:


> I wish you could take them all! I'm petrified of them! I believe they're called Rainbow Whiptails.. Eeek!


Can they harm you ?


----------



## AnimalLady

Anyfoot said:


> Can they harm you ?


Nah, I don't think so, I'm just a chicken sh!t lol


----------



## N2TORTS

AnimalLady said:


> Check this thing out!! Scary mofos! It was just chillin in Macs house. Gives me the heebeegeebees!!! Something kinda looks wrong with its neck.. A little swollen maybe?
> 
> View attachment 153001
> 
> View attachment 153002
> 
> View attachment 153003
> 
> View attachment 153004


 WOW!


----------



## Anyfoot

Ok, so this is technically in my temporary back yard whilst on hols in Majorca 
Amazing, look what damage these tiny tiny ants did.


----------



## Pearly

Anyfoot said:


> Ok, so this is technically in my temporary back yard whilst on hols in Majorca
> Amazing, look what damage these tiny tiny ants did.
> View attachment 181218
> View attachment 181219


Craig! That's gruesome!!!!! Forensic Files picture


----------



## Rue

Having efficient clean up crews is really important!

Just imagine if they didn't exist...*bleh*


----------



## Pearly

Rue said:


> Having efficient clean up crews is really important!
> 
> Just imagine if they didn't exist...*bleh*


I know I know!!!! We have tons of them here too, and for the big jobs, there are of course the vultures! Now, talk about creepy when there's bunch of "flying chicken sized birds" descending upon dead squirrel few feet away from you


----------



## Anyfoot

We have a pond full of newts, they were here when we moved into this house, we find babies all over the garden. Anyway there is one newt that we see from time to time in the pond that seems to be an abnormal color. Here it is. Anyone have any ideas on to why we have a yellow newt. It looks pregnant too.


----------



## Pearly

Omg!!!! How cool!!! Never seen anything like this!


----------



## JoesMum

Anyfoot said:


> We have a pond full of newts, they were here when we moved into this house, we find babies all over the garden. Anyway there is one newt that we see from time to time in the pond that seems to be an abnormal color. Here it is. Anyone have any ideas on to why we have a yellow newt. It looks pregnant too.
> View attachment 208600


Ecologist daughter is fascinated. She's muttering smooth newt but can't explain the colouration. Springwatch's twitter/facebook might be able to help... or your local wildlife trust


----------



## JoesMum

Anyfoot said:


> We have a pond full of newts, they were here when we moved into this house, we find babies all over the garden. Anyway there is one newt that we see from time to time in the pond that seems to be an abnormal color. Here it is. Anyone have any ideas on to why we have a yellow newt. It looks pregnant too.
> View attachment 208600





JoesMum said:


> Ecologist daughter is fascinated. She's muttering smooth newt but can't explain the colouration. Springwatch's twitter/facebook might be able to help... or your local wildlife trust


@Anyfoot I found this - it's a leucistic variant of one of the newt species
http://www.herpetofauna.co.uk/forum/yellow-newt_topic989.html


----------



## Anyfoot

JoesMum said:


> @Anyfoot I found this - it's a leucistic variant of one of the newt species
> http://www.herpetofauna.co.uk/forum/yellow-newt_topic989.html


Cool, looks like we have a very rare yellow common newt.


----------



## Logan Fookes

It's hard to tell in these pictures but we had a family of around 15 turkeys wander through our yard. We don't have lizards or snakes, but man do we have turkeys


----------

